# Dvd Burning Error Code 0x80020022



## errorman (Oct 2, 2005)

I have an iMac G5.  I bought a stack of 50 DVD recordables.  My DVDs burn fine about half the time, but for the other half I get the dreaded error code 0x80020022.  I close all other applications when burning, but this doesn't seem to help or predict any success.  What can I do?  Thanks!


----------



## shortadam (Dec 10, 2005)

I have hte exact same error (0x80020022) when attempting to burn projects using iDVD 5.0.1 (OS X 10.4.3 iBook G4 14" 1.33GHz).  Tried burning disc image, archiving project, etc...no luck...also get multiplexing errors.  Apple couldn't resolve the problem...they said to turn off FileVault and verify disk permissions, etc.  Did that, but didn't work.  Also deleted plist file with iDVD prefs...help!

Adam


----------



## Cam (Dec 12, 2005)

shortadam said:
			
		

> I have hte exact same error (0x80020022) when attempting to burn projects using iDVD 5.0.1 (OS X 10.4.3 iBook G4 14" 1.33GHz).  Tried burning disc image, archiving project, etc...no luck...also get multiplexing errors.  Apple couldn't resolve the problem...they said to turn off FileVault and verify disk permissions, etc.  Did that, but didn't work.  Also deleted plist file with iDVD prefs...help!
> 
> Adam



I am experiencing also with iDVD 3 and Tiger. My searching of the net indicates a conflict with Tiger and all versions of iDVD although version 5 might work better (not what you are seeing). There are several things to try including deleting the preferences file, clearing caches, repairing permissions, increasing the size of your hard drive (> 20 GB free). I have not tried all these yet. Of these could you be short on HD space?

I spent an entire day making 10 copies between all the quits.


----------



## dhruva108 (Jul 31, 2006)

Today i experience the SAME PROBLEM, only a year a half later! Did anyone ever resolve this?? Every time I attempt to burn a DVD, either with my internal drive, or external drive, the disk spins, looks like it's going to burn, and then about a minute later the error code comes up stating that there's a bad communication with the drive.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Limey_Mike (Aug 22, 2006)

Me too, me too.  I've had my G4 mini for over a year, burned lots of CDs (didn't buy burn DVD option) and now suddenly kerplunk.  Any solutions?

Current level of my OS is 10.4.7; 512MB; 40 GB hard drive; burn drive specs:

  MATSHITA CD-RW  CW-8123:

  Firmware Revision:	CAD4
  Interconnect:	ATAPI
  Burn Support:	Yes (Apple Shipped/Supported)
  Cache:	2048 KB
  Reads DVD:	Yes
  CD-Write:	-R, -RW
  Burn Underrun Protection CD:	Yes
  Write Strategies:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw
  Media:	No


----------



## commddot (Sep 27, 2006)

The error code you get from Apple's burn software is 0x80020022. Roxio's Toast is reportedly a better burn system and frequently comes bundled (lite version) with CD/DVD burners. The error code is: -50 in Roxio's language but the problem is still there. Here is what LaCie recommends. Good Luck!:

 There are a number of updates that should be performed.  Run whichever ones you have not already done, in the order given:  

Reapply OS 10.3.x or 10.4.x combined: http://www.apple.com

Drive Firmware: http://www.lacie.com/support/drivers/driver.htm?id=10063

http://www.lacie.com/download/drivers/DVD_UpdateTool.dmg 


Toast 6.1.x or Toast Ti 7.0.x: http://www.roxio.com/
6.1 Lite, 6.1.1 Titanium, 7.0.1 Titanium  

These should give you better media support and eliminate any errors. 

Please also see following website regarding DVD media quality:
http://www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm

Please include all previous messages if you reply. This information will
be required by the email support team to further assist you. Thank you.

Answers to most common questions can be found in the manual on the CD
that came with your product or in our FAQs:
http://www.lacie.com/support/faq/


----------



## applez (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi, did you ever get a reply about this error and how to fix it ? I have had this for a few months where CDs are burned no problem but dvds ? Fugghett about it !

Thanks, 

perry


----------



## DaveFree (Mar 26, 2008)

Seems that this is a very common problem.  I have a MacBook Pro and Leopard with this and 80020063.  I just got a mini mac with Leopard and the same problem.  I have done disk permissions and clean installed the system many times.  Apple gave up since both were under warranty and they will not fix the problem.  Sometimes, they burn but more often they fail.  Any suggestions.  Next step is to bring a law suit against Apple.  The Mac Mini only has 10.5 and iLife 08 on it.  Nothing else.  I have all the latest updates.  This occurs with the finder burn as well as with Toast on the MacBook Pro.


----------



## applez (Mar 26, 2008)

The lawsuit (class action) works for me. I  have read about the problem on the Net and it seems a common issue that no one, to my knowledge, has been able to  resolve. I have friends with same issue that can't be resolved. 

Do you think if I bought a replacement drive the problem would, at least, be gone for a while ? 

Let me know please. 

Perry


----------



## DaveFree (Mar 27, 2008)

I have not been able to solve the problem either.  It could be software and/or hardware.  I have seen the problem with OS 10.4 and now 10.5.  Apple replaced the drive in my MacBook but that did not fix the problem.  The drive in the MacBook Pro is  Model: MATSHITADVD-R UJ-857D with firmware Revision: KCVB.   I am also seeing the problem with my Mac Mini Model:	MATSHITADVD-R UJ-87J firmware revision FEW7.  Based on different drives and different software versions, I would guess that this is a timing / design flaw in the drive interface I/O.  If you choose a different drive (preferably external), the timing may be slightly different and the drive could work perfectly for a long time.  I have seen that some think it is cheap media but I am using TDK's which are high quality and it happens with DVD-RW as well.  Maybe I have gotten the luck of the draw with three different "bad" drives.  If you find someone who can solve the problem, please let me know.  A class action is the last resort.  It could also be Matshita drives.  Thanks for your response!


----------



## applez (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a SONY DVD RW DW-U21A: Firmware Revision:	AADB, so it might not be the drive manufacturer that tells the tale. What about drive cabling or the motherboard ? I assume the MB is probably different between a G5 an iMac or a Powerbook so that wouldn't be it. I too use TDK as well as  BASF or SAMSUNGs . 

I _was_ going to replace the internal CD/DVD drive but now I am not so sure. Would there be that much difference between a USB or Firewire CD/DVD external drive ? Would they have a better chance ? (and just out of idle curiosity why do Apple drives cost so much ?)

How about buying a dvd drive for a PC and then formatting the heck out of it (most of these drives come ready for Windows). What this means to me I don't know but I wondered about secure erasing all data but is the data in the firmware ? Could I flash it with something ? 

LOL I'm just rambling on and on. 

Thanks.


----------



## DaveFree (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks!

Mac CD/DVD drives have to have a spin up time that is less than some number or the software times out and they have to be low power.  Mac drives are more because Apple charges more (they are still in business).

I am not sure but I believe that Mac drives have firmware to talk to the I/O.  So the drive is not physically different than a PC necessarily.  So you just can't buy a PC drive and install it to my knowledge.

Firewire vs USB.  USB 2 is nearly as fast a firewire 400.  So not much difference.  Firewire may be hot swapable.  I think I would stick with USB 2 drives because they are more universal.

Note: flashing your drive can void your warranty if you still have one.


----------



## zvoomb (May 21, 2008)

I had a Powerbook with the same problem and at some stage I thought "To hell with it, I'll buy myself a new Mac", bought a MacBook Pro and here I am again with the it again: I can see DVDs, but I cannot write (although very recently I managed once) and yesterday a CD a friend gave me could be read on my boyfriend's old iBook and not on my state of the art (!) MacBook Pro - it seemed blank. I am very annoyed...


----------



## DaveFree (May 21, 2008)

I have not been able to really solve the problem but a couple of things have worked for others and the last is 60% success for me.  
1)  Use good DVD's only (TDK's are good).  Don't use DVD+RW at all.  They will not work.
2)  Repair disk permissions on your boot drive.
3)  Don't write at max speed, maybe half. Make sure that you don't have the hard drive going into sleep mode.
3)  Create a new user account.
4)  Open up the international language preference pane, drag another language to top, drag english back to the top, order for english and word break on english.  I have no idea why this seems to work.

Apple has not been able to solve the problem.  Maybe one day they will accidentally solve it.  I was told to buy an external DVD working on the USB and I could write much faster and reliably.  Hope this helps.  If your machine is new, take it to Apple and demand a new drive.  Maybe they will do something after a while.


----------



## zvoomb (May 21, 2008)

Thanks DaveFree,
1) always do
2) always do
3) always use lowest speed
eb) user account? on my mac?
4) sounds a bit complicated... - will do
thanks again


----------



## zvoomb (May 21, 2008)

DaveFree! Yoopie!!!
I can read the CD which seemed blank yesterday. Will now try other options. You are an angel!


----------



## weedytj (Mar 18, 2009)

the matshita dvd-r (I have 857, cannot locate a source for the alleged firmware fix)- any old PC-286 can burn a cd better than this 2007 MacBook Core2Duo... our oldest equipment can read blanks where this one cannot. I often cannot install purchased software, cannot read the disc... cleaning does nothing, it has never worked well and NEVER EVER EVER accepted a DVD-DL (dual layer), although I paid more for this drive's functionality...CLASS ACTION ? If Apple weren't so greedy, they'd put in a decent optical drive...Nothing but complaints about this piece of MatSHITa...


----------



## applez (Mar 18, 2009)

I just finally gave up and bought a Pioneer DL CD/DVD burner that came bundled with Toast 10. Everything works now. 

Usually Apple is great about issues I have had occasionally but this time  ? HAH !


----------



## ted939 (May 27, 2009)

DaveFree said:


> 2)  Repair disk permissions on your boot drive.



In short, that worked for me.  Thanks!

The longer version
I recently bought a PowerPC G5, w/2 x 2 GHz, 5.5GB RAM, running Leopard.
I burned a DVD or two - no problem.
I went to burn a 3rd DVD, it didn't work. It appeared to work for a minute or two, then stopped, giving me that 0x80020022 error message.  I tried once or twice more, with the same blank DVD disc - same error message.
I repaired disk permissions - then tried the burn again - it worked.


----------



## hilaryhood (Jun 13, 2009)

I have same problem. HOw do it repair disc permissions??


----------



## ted939 (Jun 13, 2009)

hilaryhood,

To answer your question, here is how to repair Disk Permissions:

Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility

Once in Disk Utility, select the disk or volume whose Permissions you'd like to repair, then click the "Repair Disk Permissions" button.

Ted


----------



## hilaryhood (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks, i did repair the disk utility, but it still won't burn a dvd. I continue to get the error message.......... so frustrating!


----------



## ken321 (Nov 30, 2009)

17" Macbook Pro, noticed that burning DLs was hit or miss, mostly miss. Took into an AppleStore for repair. They replaced the drive but that did not improve the situation. They said, "aha, it's either the flex cable (unlikely) or the motherboard (VERY unlikely) or software."  So, they did an archive/reinstall of OS 10.6 and, hey, guess what! 100% success. I let Software Update do it's thing: a print driver update, a composite system update, and a safari update. And, hey, guess what! It still works.

ARCHIVE/REINSTALL SYSTEM OS! (Don't forget to backup your data... just in case.)

Why nobody knows about this is beyond me.

good luck, all.

--ken


----------



## theloniusmonkcu (Dec 25, 2009)

wasted 4 dvd-r getting this error code.....
tried free rrial iskysoft dvd creator=the FREE trial even worked effortlessly -first time-except
you get a watermark on the free trial.
Apple should be ashamed .....really.I mean, just put in some working software..ugh.


----------



## cw_cdz (Feb 6, 2010)

Repairing the permissions on the boot drive in Disk Utility worked for me as well. My problem happened right after burning a disk. I assume that somewhere during the process the permissions were corrupted on a file/dev/etc. Anyhow, try the disk permissions thing. If that doesn't work, try it again but reboot before you do.


----------



## progginRay (Feb 9, 2010)

whoa, reapiring permisions does it? My solution was getting an external device. Never had any problems with that one so far.

Now I'm curious if my repaired permissions will bring the internal one back to life.


----------

